# a word on camo



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

so my climber was stolen out of my shed. with the season aproaching in 5 days, i cant afford a new one and gas at the same time.

so when i go out with my group of 8 guys all with climbers im going to be the ground hog.

ive got digital camo and the orange vest and hat.

any ideas on how to do some ground camoflauge just short of using sticks to build a semi blind and covering it with branches and leaves?

i have my old hang on stand still but i can only get it up like about 5 feet then squirm in to it.


----------



## 65rbdodge (Nov 16, 2007)

i just bought one of those 3/4 umbrellas that screws into the tree. it also screws into the ground for a blind. it was about $17. www.buckwing.com is the company that makes it. mopar to ya!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

$45-100 will buy you a ground blind/tent. They are water proof, help block wind and scent. I purchased mine at Walmart. I see Sportsmansguide has them for about that much also. I really like mine, I sit in my lawn chair and turn my little L.P. heater on. Just watch out for the sleepy bug.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

You can always make a quick ground blind out of pine branches. Cut them at an angle about 3' long and push the stem into the ground around a comfortable tree. Even when the needles discolor they'll stay on and usually give you cover the entire season.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

nm i got a climber


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I've got one of the umbrella's and the deer seem to pick that thing up all the time, more than my Intimidator blind. 
Build a ground blind using branches and whatever else is lying around. I've had better luck doing that than with the umbrella. I always carry a clipper and a saw and it takes minutes to put something together.

BTW, I've shot way more deer from the ground than I have hanging in a tree.

huntin1


----------

